# Glued ears to head ?



## lokimonster (Mar 8, 2014)

So this week I've been experimenting with all different ways of gluing Loki's ears up with little success… Breath right strips... mole foam, mole skin w/ breath right strips etc. Most things I tried, the ears would still kind of fall over of lean forward, and he would scratch like crazy. Even with mole foam supporting the entire inside of the ear, they still fell forward. 

So finally last night, I found something that worked! I just glued a little bit of the base of the inner side of his ear to some fur on his head and they stood right up! It looks very natural too, no one would guess they were glued unless they looked really close! I can't believe how well this is holding them up compared to everything else I've tried! 

Was wondering what you guys thought about this as a way of getting his ears up. It allows them to stand up, but they are also flexible like normal ears. He can lay them back flat when greeting people and they bounce around when he walks.
One of his ears stands perfectly, and the other sometimes the top of the weaker one flops forward a little. Do you think this would still help out the cartilage even though they are bendable instead of being rigidly supported into one shape all the time? Im debating if I should glue them in a teepee for a more consistent positioning.


I attached a pics!  (last one is his before ears)... Never realized how giant those things were.. no wonder they were having trouble standing on their own!!

Also... from looking at his "before" picture, would you say I have a good chance at getting his ears up? They've never really been up before. One has stood up for a few days then went back down and thats about it. He is turning 6 months on monday and he's been teething and bleeding like crazy this week!


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

They look great.....

I recall on one of my coated pups using a bit of all that excess ear fuzz as an anchoring point for a bit of gluing....and it worked as well.

SuperG


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

lokimonster said:


> So this week I've been experimenting with all different ways of gluing Loki's ears up with little success… Breath right strips... mole foam, mole skin w/ breath right strips etc. Most things I tried, the ears would still kind of fall over of lean forward, and he would scratch like crazy.
> 
> 
> I attached a pics!  (last one is his before ears)... Never realized how giant those things were.. no wonder they were having trouble standing on thei own!


:spittingcoffee:
Good luck!


----------



## Skywalkers Mom (Oct 26, 2012)

*All about the looks?*

I was on another site for GSD owners. They seemed so snotty. Someone recomended this one. It doesnt seem alot better. Too many are willing to do horrible things to their dogs so they will look "perfect". Look in the mirror and realize your not.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

honestly i have felt the same somewhat but then i remember that we got gsds and uppy ears were part of the package or so we thought
but things like cropping a dobies ears to make them stand which is controversial
that to me seems a lot more vain than making your dogs ears stand when they were actually meant to stand
as long as the dog is not in pain all is good


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Skywalkers Mom said:


> I was on another site for GSD owners. They seemed so snotty. Someone recomended this one. It doesnt seem alot better. Too many are willing to do horrible things to their dogs so they will look "perfect". Look in the mirror and realize your not.



Huh ????

Propping a dog's ears for a week or so is "horrible" ??

Actually, a dog with ears standing upright eliminates so many ear problems down the road. I wonder if you have ever owned a dog which has had ear infections but perhaps that is a better thing to subject your dog to, rather than a week of propping the ears up...read your post and please explain what part of it is not completely judgmental as well as "snotty".

I also will challenge you with a few thoughts...a GSD's ears are meant to be erect...and not for the simple reason of aesthetics. Watch the movement of a GSD's ears and how it uses the ears as one of it's keen senses...a downed ear reduces a dog's sense of hearing to a degree...so using the same standard...do you think it is "horrible" to put braces on a child's teeth ??? Do we solely do this for the child's aesthetic value or do we do this to prevent future dental problems? I could come up with many an example if this one doesn't suffice.

However, where I do agree with you wholeheartedly, if in fact this is your point...if a particular breed of dog, whose ears are meant to be erect, end up not being as such....does that take away from the essence of the dog and how we care and love for it? If a person answers "yes", then I agree with your premise....if a person answers "no" then I think you are barking up the wrong tree...pun intended.



I really am curious and would hope you might reply...are aesthetics important to many dog owners??...of course but at the end of the day a dog is no less loved for it's superficial faults.

You paint with a broad brush suggesting this forum is "snotty". Owners just take pride in their dog companions just as a parent would in their children...I think you have, for some reason, an axe to grind regarding the vanity humans exhibit. I am long since past that "wrestling match" and just sit back and get a chuckle out of it at times.

SuperG


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

SuperG said:


> Huh ????
> 
> Propping a dog's ears for a week or so is "horrible" ??
> 
> ...


:thumbup:opcorn:


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Skywalkers Mom said:


> I was on another site for GSD owners. They seemed so snotty. Someone recomended this one. It doesnt seem alot better. Too many are willing to do horrible things to their dogs so they will look "perfect". Look in the mirror and realize your not.


Aside from the fact that the OP was pretty clearly being tongue-in-cheek...

Do you realize that just about every post you've made on this forum is nasty and combative in response to things that are not even remotely so? 

Pot, meet kettle...


----------

